# Driver App - "Something went wrong on our side"



## weststigers (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

New driver here.

I went to login to the driver app and I'm getting the following error message.










I've updated iOS to the latest version
I've deleted and re-installed the app
All my docs are active and approved
Have submitted a help request and called Uber - apparently 48-72 hours before a response!?

Any tips on getting this working?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
I would log out, then try to log in on another device. Failing that, I would be heading into the green light whatsit for a little tête-à-tête with the muppets.

.


----------

